# What Nissan Wheels fit 1995 Hardbody?



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok right now i have 215-75-15 5 lug tires/rims. The rims are rusty and need to be replaced along with the tires.


So what year nissan trucks fit my 95 hardbody?
Do the same year pathfinders?
How about the frontier trucks?

thanks j:fluffy:


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

5 lug?? factory these trucks are 6 lug...


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah their 6 lug...:fluffy:

i have had the truck 8 years... ya would have thought i would have known that.......

:givebeer::givebeer::givebeer::givebeer::wtf:


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

same generation pathfinder wheels will definitely work work (86-97) as should frontier wheels.

most 6 lug truck wheels (titan, escalade, denali, z71..ect) will work if you enlarge the center bore to 4"


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Toyota 6 lug and Chevy 6 lug will work as well.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the gm six lug must be for a 4wd to have the 4 inch center needed for the nissan..


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Details...LOL thanks!!!*



zanegrey said:


> the gm six lug must be for a 4wd to have the 4 inch center needed for the nissan..


 opps, dint mention that, thanks Zane!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the devil is in the details..


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> the devil is in the details..


 LOL...true...sooo true~!!!


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

i have some 255-70-r16 from a tundra that work well except they tend to rub, it involves some work to get tires this big to fit a 2wd. If they were a little narrower they would work fine, but you wouldnt like the gearing except on the freeway.


----------



## Nissan4life24 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a 95 Hardbody and was wondering if the 6 spoke wheels from the 03-04 Pathfinder LE will be a direct fit? Thanks.


----------

